# The Kiss Jet A4 DTG printer



## berserkerking (Apr 30, 2008)

Howdy folks & folkesses,

Here's one for you.

Who is aware of the Kissjet A4 DTG printer?

Does anyone own one and if so can they attest to it's quality being that it is marketed at considerably lower price than A3 format machines.

I am somewhat suspicious of the information supplied on the kissjet website:

KISSJET

Not least because of this interesting insert on their forum page:

_*Bulletin boards specially designed * to slag each other off in, especially designed for Muppets who can't help themselves from slagging off other printers, people consumables or anything else that happens to cross there bigoted minds. There is a special section for imaginary friends of competitors to kick us while we are down by the way. _
_www.slagusoff.com  or www.kickuswhileweredown.com  etc....or there again you could also use your head and contact us to help fix your problems!! _

Any ideas people?

Yours 

Kermit the Frog


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like a POS to me.


----------



## berserkerking (Apr 30, 2008)

Excuse my ignorance.

What is a POS?


----------



## berserkerking (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh I get it.

Duh!!!

Still, would be interesting to know if anyone has exchanged cash for one.

They claim 6,000+ sold thus far.

Anyone out there guilty?


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

the buttons ontop look suspiciously like a epson R800, love there blurb, 50 shirts an hour, yeah right........... good pricepoint though and it will be interesting to hear of anyones tales of ownership. I think if your on that kindof budget the diy r1800 is the way to go.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

I think when they referred to this number they were talking about the total number of dtg printers in the market (including T-Jets, DTG, Flexi, Anajet, Brother,... and all the others). 

My gut reaction is this is not an Epson printer for the following two reasons:
- I am not aware of a 6-color 8.5" x 11" Epson printer (but there might be one in Europe)
- The cost for a print head is way cheapier than any other Epson print head.

I tried to email them and the email came back as undeliverable. I can't seem to get into the forums either. It is too bad as I am in Orlando and they state they have a distributor here. Would be nice to see the printer in person.


----------



## berserkerking (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a sneaking suspicion that this may be a dummy website for marketing purposes.

Few of the links work, the phone number is a phony (no pun intended), and I am not surprised about the e-mail bouncing back.

Maybe someone is developing a prototype and wants to see whether there is interest at this price point, by getting "Muppets" in forums talking about it.

Well it got one Animal to do just that.


----------



## Mistewoods (Jul 7, 2007)

berserkerking said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that this may be a dummy website for marketing purposes.
> 
> Few of the links work, the phone number is a phony (no pun intended), and I am not surprised about the e-mail bouncing back.
> 
> ...


Interesting thought. 

We get advertisments for new printers at all price points- like this week 

Anyjet Screen Printing Equipment and Supplies | Printer's Edge

OFM Contourjet http://ofmimaging.com/index.php?osCsid=30b...e00ff9843c678c4
for example.


----------

